

FTC Cybersecurity oversight: Industry groups wary, are you? - BeeChucker
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/2015/0828/Why-industry-groups-are-wary-of-stronger-FTC-cybersecurity-oversight?cmpid=TLS

======
BeeChucker
New court ruling has some concerned of over regulation.

